# Moving to Italy-visas, etc



## Maurice Shortt (Sep 8, 2013)

My companion and I want to move to Italy from the US. She is retired and I am semi-retired. Do we need visas to live in Italy? What kind?

Thanks, Maurizio


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Less then 90 days no. Longer yes.

There is a long term visa basically aimed at retirees. It doesn't allow work.

The other types of visa are either aimed at workers or students.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

For the long term visa (commonly referred to as "Elective Residency") you need to show substantial assets and/or income from non-work sources - social security, pensions, savings, annuities, etc., plus adequate health insurance which will provide coverage in Italy. What qualifies as "substantial?" There is no official number but it seems to be upwards of $35,000 per year.

If you were married, you would be able to enter on a single visa, having provided one set of "proof" documentation. As an unmarried couple, you will each need to apply for a separate visa and each need to show proof of income, etc., as described above. Unless you are both independently well-off, you may decide that this would be a good time to tie the knot. 

Work visas at this time are extremely difficult to obtain and student visas are more tightly controlled than ever - essentially, you must be enrolled in a university-level course of study.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Maurice Shortt said:


> My companion and I want to move to Italy from the US. She is retired and I am semi-retired. Do we need visas to live in Italy? What kind?
> 
> Thanks, Maurizio


hi and welcome when you've goten more posts under your belt il put you intuch with an American American freid of mine who dose this sort of thing all the time and has been doing it for the last 25 years ie helping with visias importing cars shipping furnature and not getting nthings wrong so you fall foul of customs any way welcome and keep posting and asking


----------



## Maurice Shortt (Sep 8, 2013)

*Next Item on my list*

Thanks for the information. I hope more responses can be added.

Here's the next question: What are the health insurance requirements? Can retired folks get health insurance for reasonable amounts? Does American Medicare qualify?

Marriage for my companion and I is out of the question! She is a recent widow and there is a huge age difference. lol

Maurizio


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Once you have established residency in Italy you will be able to join the national healthcare system at a very reasonable cost (I forget the exact amount but I believe it is less than €500 per year per person). Since this process can take some time (3 months? Six?), you must show that you have adequate coverage to tide you over.

You might find more info at Forums | Expats in Italy

No, Medicare does not apply because Medicare does not pay for care outside the US.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

This thread summarizes options for staying in Italy legally, including obscure and offbeat options.

The "benchmark" minimum figure for an Italian elective residency visa seems to be 3000 euro per person per month in some combination of legal, stable pension and investment income. As mentioned, if unmarried each person individually must meet the financial requirements.

I should also point out that an elective residency visa requires an intention to live in Italy for at least 12 months. Some applicants get tripped up because they apply for, say, 6 months. That could easily get rejected. You must have the intention to settle in Italy for at least 12 months, and you must demonstrate that intention to the consulate. These aren't visas to facilitate extended vacations, and some of the consulates are particularly sensitive to that.


----------

